# JPanel ersetzen



## Jay1980 (3. Apr 2009)

Servus,

ich bastel gerade an meiner ersten Gui, ich weiss nun auch nicht wie geschickt ich da vorging und bin schon mal für jegliches Feedback dankbar.

Ich habe allerdings ein Problem, wo ich nun schon lange dran sitze und nicht weiterkomme: nach dem Druck auf ein Menüitem will ich das JPanel im Zentrum ändern, schließlich wechsle ich ja in der Anwendung. Der ActionListener greift, ich kann problemlos die Rahmenfarbe des JPanels im Zentrum setzen, aber ich kann den Inhalt nicht ändern.

Wie macht man das, einige sagen, man klappt vorher das alte JPanel mittels remove() vom Elternpanel und added einfach das neue JPanel wieder ein, dann muss aber noch irgendwo die Gui 'aktualisiert' werden, da stolperte ich über Methoden wie revalidate() und generell denke ich ist doch dieser Inhaltswechsel auch abhängig von der Taktik nach der ich meine Gui baue?

Schon mal danke für die ein oder andere Hilfe!

Hier ist mal die Klasse JobaGui:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;


public class JobaGui implements ActionListener {

	// Instanzvariablen

	// Menuecontainer
	private JMenuBar menuBar;

	// Containerpanels
	private JPanel panelCenter;
	private JPanel panelStart;
	private JPanel panelRight;
	private JPanel panelBottom;
	private JPanel panelLeft;

	// Container centerPanel
	private JPanel centerPanel;

	// Container header Panel
	private JPanel headerPanel;

	// Container statusPanel im panelRight
	private JPanel statusPanel;

	// Container footerPanel im panelBottom
	private JPanel footerPanel;

	// Container optionPanel im panelLeft
	private JPanel optionPanel;

	// Beziehungen
	private JobaUser currentUser;

	// Konstruktor
	JobaGui()
	{
		// Fenster bauen
		JFrame fenster = new JFrame( "JobaGetFitManager" );
		fenster.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );

		// Menu bauen
		this.menuBar = new JMenuBar();

		JMenu allgemeinMenu = new JMenu( "Allgemein" );
		JMenu ernaehrungMenu = new JMenu( "Ernährung" );
		JMenu trainingMenu = new JMenu( "Training" );
		JMenu verhaltenMenu = new JMenu( "Verhalten" );
		JMenu connectMenu = new JMenu( "Connect" );

		// Submenus
		JMenuItem allgemeinSubMenuEins = new JMenuItem( "Einstellungen" );
		allgemeinMenu.add(allgemeinSubMenuEins);

		JMenuItem ernaehrungSubMenuEins = new JMenuItem( "Lebensmitteltabelle" );
		ernaehrungSubMenuEins.addActionListener(this);
		ernaehrungMenu.add( ernaehrungSubMenuEins );

		JMenuItem trainingSubMenuEins = new JMenuItem( "Sporttagebuch" );
		trainingMenu.add( trainingSubMenuEins);

		JMenuItem verhaltenSubMenuEins = new JMenuItem( "Ziele" );
		verhaltenSubMenuEins.addActionListener(this);
		verhaltenMenu.add( verhaltenSubMenuEins);

		JMenuItem connectSubMenuEins = new JMenuItem( "Gruppenboard" );
		connectMenu.add(connectSubMenuEins);

		JMenuItem connectSubMenuZwei = new JMenuItem( "Nachrichtenübersicht" );
		connectMenu.add(connectSubMenuZwei);

		// Menu einhaengen
		this.menuBar.add(allgemeinMenu);
		this.menuBar.add(ernaehrungMenu);
		this.menuBar.add(trainingMenu);
		this.menuBar.add(verhaltenMenu);
		this.menuBar.add(connectMenu);
		fenster.setJMenuBar(this.menuBar);

		// Layoutmanager - Border Layout, Paras regeln Elementabstaende
		fenster.setLayout( new BorderLayout(5, 5));

		// Java Look and Fell als Klassenmethode
		JFrame.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true);

		// Komponentenpanels
		this.panelCenter = new JPanel();
		this.panelStart = new JPanel();
		this.panelLeft = new JPanel();
		this.panelRight = new JPanel();
		this.panelBottom = new JPanel();

		// Bereich Center - Centerpanel bestuecken
		this.centerPanel = this.buildCenterPanel();

		// Bereich Start - Headerpanel bestuecken
		this.headerPanel = this.buildHeaderPanel();

		// Bereich Rechts - Statuspanel bestuecken
		this.statusPanel = this.buildStatusPanel();

		// Bereich Unten - Footerpanel bestuecken
		this.footerPanel = this.buildFooterPanel();

		// Bereich Links - Optionpanel bestuecken
		this.optionPanel = this.buildOptionPanel();

		// Zusammenwerfen des Content-Bereichs
		this.panelCenter.add(this.centerPanel);
		this.panelStart.add(this.headerPanel);
		this.panelLeft.add(this.optionPanel);
		this.panelRight.add(this.statusPanel);
		this.panelBottom.add(this.footerPanel);


		// Zusammenwerfen des Frame mit BorderLayout
		fenster.add( this.panelStart, BorderLayout.PAGE_START );
		fenster.add( this.panelLeft, BorderLayout.LINE_START );
		fenster.add( this.panelCenter );
		fenster.add( this.panelRight, BorderLayout.LINE_END );
		fenster.add( this.panelBottom, BorderLayout.PAGE_END );

		fenster.pack();
		fenster.setVisible( true );
	}

	// Centerpanel bestuecken und dann zurueckgeben
	public JPanel buildCenterPanel()
	{
		this.centerPanel = new JPanel();
		this.centerPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.green));
		this.centerPanel.setSize(500, 500);

		JTabbedPane centerTabbedPane = new JTabbedPane();
		centerTabbedPane.addTab( "Start", new JTextArea( 40, 60 ) );

		this.centerPanel.add(centerTabbedPane);

		return this.centerPanel;
	}

	// Headerpanel bestuecken und dann zurueckgeben
	public JPanel buildHeaderPanel()
	{
		this.headerPanel = new JPanel();
		JLabel headerPanelText = new JLabel("Fit mit Joba - los geht's!");
		this.headerPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.blue));
		this.headerPanel.add(headerPanelText);

		return this.headerPanel;
	}

	// Statuspanel bestuecken und dann zurueck geben
	public JPanel buildStatusPanel()
	{
		// currentUser erst setzen, holen und den Namen zurueckliefern
		this.setCurrentUser();
		JobaUser jobaUser = this.getCurrentUser();

		this.statusPanel = new JPanel();
		// Box-Layout als Containerstapel
		this.statusPanel.setLayout( new BoxLayout(this.statusPanel, BoxLayout.Y_AXIS));
		this.statusPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.black));

		// TODO Ausrichtung festlegen
		JLabel textStatusPanel = new JLabel("Statusbox");
		JLabel textStatusPanelZwei = new JLabel(jobaUser.getName());
		String str = "Login/-out";
		JButton statusButton = new JButton(str);

		this.statusPanel.add(textStatusPanel);
		this.statusPanel.add(textStatusPanelZwei);
		this.statusPanel.add(statusButton);

		// ActionListener anmelden
		statusButton.addActionListener(this);

		return this.statusPanel;
	}

	// footerPanel bestuecken
	public JPanel buildFooterPanel()
	{

		this.footerPanel = new JPanel();
		JLabel str = new JLabel("Bei Problemen und Fragen: info@jochen-bauer.net");
		this.footerPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.yellow));
		this.footerPanel.add(str);

		return this.footerPanel;
	}

	public JPanel buildOptionPanel()
	{
		this.optionPanel = new JPanel();
		JLabel str = new JLabel("Optionspanel");
		this.optionPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.red));
		this.optionPanel.add(str);

		return this.optionPanel;
	}


	// Getter und Setter
	public JobaUser getCurrentUser()
	{
		return this.currentUser;
	}

	public void setCurrentUser()
	{
		JobaUser jobaUser = new JobaUser();
		this.currentUser = jobaUser;
	}

	// +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
	// Events
	// +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

	// Actions
	// Actions werden dann mittels if-Verzweigungen unterschieden
	// das ActionEvent hat ein ActionCommand, das man getten und setten kann
	// Standardmaessig die Aufschrift eines Buttons oder eines MenuItems
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
	{
		if ( e.getActionCommand() == "Login/-out" )
		{
			// Klick auf Button des Status Panel
			this.statusPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.blue));
		}
		else if ( e.getActionCommand() == "Lebensmitteltabelle")
		{
			// Klick auf Ernährungsubmenu Lebensmitteldatenbank
			JButton neuerTestText = new JButton("Ich bin neuer Text");
			this.centerPanel.removeAll();
			this.centerPanel.add(neuerTestText);
			this.centerPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.red));
		}
		else
		{
			// Dialog, dass die Aktion vermutlich vergessen wurde
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( null, "Shit happens! " +
					"Habe da wohl was vergessen, bitte melden, Danke! " +
					"Gruß Jochen (E-Mail: info@jochen-bauer.net)");
		}
	}

	// ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
	// Main-Methode
	// ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

	public static void main ( String[] args )
	{
		new JobaGui(); // bilde eine Instanz
	}
}
```


----------



## Schandro (3. Apr 2009)

nimm das CardLayout um zwischen verschiedenen Components hin- und herzuschalten


----------



## Jay1980 (3. Apr 2009)

Ich habe es geschafft, es klappt wenn man erst this.centerPanel.revalidate(); und dann this.centerPanel.repaint(); in den Event-Code schreibt.


----------

